# archery league started



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Went to the first night yesterday. It was fun. It's a mixed league and really small...only about 10 archers. I saw some really nice bows. Now I think by the end of the league I will want to shop for a new one!! :lol: Once I start getting some decent scores, I may post them.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Is that at MJC? Sometimes I wish I lived closer to town. That'd be about a 65 mile round trip for me and at 15mpg, it's hard to justify. Especially when I can go out in the backyard.
Enjoy!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Yep it is at MJC. Now that "some" of my sighting in is done, my scores came up quite a bit. Little Hawk and I are neck and neck for most improved I think :lol:.


----------



## littlehawk (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, I 'm sure I'll beat you in the "most improved" category; I had nowhere to go but up!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishChica (Jan 31, 2008)

That sounds like fun! I've never shot a bow before, but I wouldn't be afraid to try!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

It's a good time. Stop by MJC they are close by!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

The league has been great fun. With only two weeks left, I am finally getting the hang of things :lol:. Last night I shot a 249. Still have a loooong way to go, but I have improved a bunch. I would HIGHLY recommend a league to sharpen your skills before hunting season. 

Warning! It could get costly. I have decided I need a new release, will switch over to carbon arrows and a new string before too long. I am sure the NEED list will just get longer!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Warning! It could get costly. I have decided I need a new release, will switch over to carbon arrows and a new string before too long. I am sure the NEED list will just get longer![/quote]


That tends to happen alot, I too switched to Carbon this year, started with 6 and just last week bought another dz. New Knocks, New Fletchings, New release...... NOW I go and shoot a Hoyt and guess what I WANT A NEW BOW. 

Doesn't stop there....I have been at the gun range shooting pistols for the last 3 days....don't own one YET.....WHAT'S A GIRL TO DO !!!!!  Guess I need to try and work some OT....hehehee (didn't mean to hi-jack sorry Wild)


----------

